# Fishing (and swimming) Report 2-17-12



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

First, let me say the bite has been very good this winter-for sheepshead, trout and redfish. I pre-fished a little Thursday, and the fish were still in their usual haunts. I met Brad, Casey and Justin at the marina early Friday and we headed out. First spot, the reds didn't eat. On our second spot, we hit pay dirt with a mix of reds, trout, sheepshead and bluefish. Concentrating on netting fish, with the tide rolling out, I noticed that we were parked directly over a small hump. No problem, I'll jump out and push us off. Wrong. Most of you know I'm pretty accomodating, so I let the guys come for a swim with me. It was a good thing, cause we'd probably still be there! The bite slowed down for us after that, although we did manage a few more fish-including a real nice sheepshead out of the trees. I had an absolute blast fishing with these guys, and they kept me laughing all day. Thanks guys, no extra charge for the swimming lessons...


----------

